# Fife the wildcat



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a video of Fife playing. He has so much energy and is such a spaz.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v365/ ... laying.flv


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He's just an adorable bundle of kitten energy! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How cute! And someone Loves Lucy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute energetic kitten he is


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, how cute... I love it when they get in those moods, it's so funny to watch


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That was fun to watch your wild man! Kittens can amuse themselves quiet well cant they! Hes quiet a jumper! :catrun


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

He is quite good at amusing himself. He can do that for hours at a time. My other cat Ralph just lays in the bed and watches him like he is thinking "what a blooming fool." Marie73; I do love Lucy. I love older shows. I guess I have an old spirit, I wasn't alive when they were made. My favs are The Andy Griffith Show, Lucy, The Hillbillies, Beaver. They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how cute! so energetic :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

iwantatwinkie said:


> I do love Lucy. I love older shows. I guess I have an old spirit,
> I wasn't alive when they were made. My favs are The Andy Griffith Show, Lucy, The Hillbillies, Beaver.
> They don't make them like that anymore.


I use to watch I love Lucy when I was a little kid! 
Now Im feeling real old! LOL  Those are shows 
from my growing up years! :wink: but Im one of the 
oldsters on this forum!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to watch I Love Lucy and The Beverly Hillbillies on a black&white tv when I was a kid back in the stoneage.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

gunterkat said:


> I used to watch I Love Lucy and The Beverly Hillbillies on a black&white tv when I was a kid back in the stoneage.


Mine was black and white with rabbit ears with tin foil on them to get better reception  We only got 3 channels and you saluted the flag at midnight when they stopped programing for the night.

But I digress from the topic :roll:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Is that where the name Fife came from -- Barney?


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes I did name him after Barney Fife. I didn't want to name him Barney, too common. I also didn't want to name him either Don or Knotts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Fife is cute. Any of those names would have been better than Thelma Lou, especially for a boy. :lol:


----------

